# What is your Chi's full name?



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

What is your puppy's registered or full name? Also, what is his or her call name? I love hearing all the cute names.

We don't have Paris here yet, and I can't come up with her *full* name until she gets here. I need to see her personality, etc. before deciding.


----------



## RowdysMom (May 24, 2005)

Rowdy's Full Name:

Wilden Rowdy

Get it? Say it out loud. HAHA


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Countess Chiwi



she thinks it's "hey stop biting"


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

Zeus Poco

Poco was my husbands childhood Chi who lived to the ripe age of 16 and we felt it would honor Poco by naming Zeus after him.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Harley Bryson, is Harley's full name. I guess you could kind of say that Bryson is his middle name.  His registered name is "Harley Ruff Rider". I sometimes call him Harley Bryson, usually when he is being a spitfire. :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

here are mine-
teddy bears pride @ bornoz

he is my only registered at mo hoping for these to be my little girls names-

lady vuitton @ bornoz
manolo magic @bornoz

i also have 3 pet dogs who i just gave pet show names to for my own fun ha -
little tyke thomas mathers 3
perfect patch
rageing rio (coz she is like a bull in a china shop)


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Britney R***

when i call her, i call her Britney. She also gets called Winnie and Minnie by my mom and brother.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Echo is : KJs Once in a life time

Foxy: KJs Viewers choice

Sissy: KJs China Doll

Rasta: KJs Cause for applause

Sterling: KJs Make em stand and cheer

Scooby: KJs Scooby Snack


----------



## Lil Cha Cha (Jan 10, 2005)

Her name is Cha-Cha La Roo.
I need to try and find Vala to change the "La Rue" to "La Roo..." in my Sigi. Can anyone here help me with that? :wave:


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Lil Cha Cha said:


> Her name is Cha-Cha La Roo.
> I need to try and find Vala to change the "La Rue" to "La Roo..." in my Sigi. Can anyone here help me with that? :wave:


 :wink: I'll see what I can do...I thought it was "rue"..sorry  ..lol..that was a long time ago, should've said something sooner. :wink: 

 Stinky Li: I call him Tiki
 Smelly Li: but he thinks is "HEY! drop that!"


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Reg. name : Bechards Liberty Belle
family name : Isabella Rosselini....Bella


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Full Name: Princess Thumbelina (cause at the end of the movie Thumbelina is a Princess cause she married the prince of the Fairies...lol I'm a freak lol)

Call Name: Lina. Gaige (2 yrs) calls her Beana though when he calls her and Dawn (3 yrs) calls her Weena.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I guess I am just plain... 
Gadget's name is "Gadget"....


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Gadget is like most gorgeous models......only one name necessary.....the looks say it all LOL


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Lily is just Lily but most often called Miss Poo Poo Head (cuz I just like saying it). :lol:


----------



## Lil Cha Cha (Jan 10, 2005)

We also call Cha-Cha "Rattle Head" because when she shakes her head in the morning while waking up, her ears flap and it makes a rattle noise :lol: or we go with "Propeller head." I also call her, "Luv Bug," "Sweetie Pie," Cocoa Bean," "Bug-a-Boo."


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

Yoda

But his nicknames are

Yoda Boda
CHEE CHEE
Fartknocker
Sweet pea 
Yoders


----------



## TikiLola (May 5, 2005)

Lola's : Lady Lola Kisses  and Tiki: Tiki Tikitimann--we were going to go with 'Tiki Tequila on a Hot Summer Afternoon',but I was trying to stay away from the liquor :wink: We also call Lola 'Skinny Minnie'and Tiki 'Chickendog', 'Scaredy cat' and 'Handsome Guy'--some people call him 'Tikibelle' :evil: But I can't stand that :evil: The EVIL 'STEP-MOM"calls them 'Jaws1' and 'Jaws2' :evil:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Ozzy is just Ozzy lol and lily is lily- boo but we just call her lily


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

Very cute names


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

luv4mygirls said:


> she thinks it's "hey stop biting"


That's funny! :lol:


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

I love all the names!


----------



## Bandit'sMyBaby (Dec 31, 2004)

When Bandit was a little puppy I would call him Band-aid, but then I stopped (don't know why). Then I decided he's a little person so he needs a middle name so I would call him all kinds of funny things like c'mere Bandit Henry, or Bandit Leroy and then I'd be like no that doesn't work...and then I got it Bandit James....see doesn't that flow. So when I'm ready to go I say c'mon Bandit James and along he comes. My mom calls him doodles, doodle bug, or buggie and my dad calls him Paw's boy.


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

Seiah is just Seiah, but at the vet he carries both mine and Ash's last name. His nicknames are:

Ash calls him-
Seiah
Bobo
Booby
Snoop (yes as in snoop dogg :roll: )

I call him-
Seiah
Bobo
Booger
Munchkin

Friends call him-
Rat


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

well i gave my chi's my last name ....so in the vet's office thay are registered as 

vienna, paris and cosmo de wilde  wich translates as the wild one  

i call paris ....prishke, froeffel , foeffel , floezy (it doesn't mean anything in my language either  )

cosmo ....cozzy , cozzy wozzy 

and vienna......poeppertje  

kisses nat


----------



## star (Apr 18, 2005)

:wave: 

my lil boys full name is

teddy tyke tucker 

Teddy cos he looks like one
Tyke is hes real name
and tucker is are surname 


star x

www.freewebs.com/mylittletyke


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Cooper has one of the Ugliest middle names in the world. There is a story behind it. When we were on our way to get him, we got out the Alberta map because we didn't know where exactly we were going. So I started reading names off the map, looking for any ideas to name our new pup. There is a town in Alberta called *"Bawlf"* (Isn't that a nice sounding town?!?!NOT) So we were just joking around thinking it would be funny to name a dog BAWLF. So that became his middle name. lol :lol: :roll:


----------



## quaidambrose (Mar 28, 2005)

my chi's registered name is princess coco chanel. we call her coco along with other names like honey and mama cita (by me) and my husband calls her mango. at the vet she is coco our last name.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

CooperChi said:


> Cooper has one of the Ugliest middle names in the world. There is a story behind it. When we were on our way to get him, we got out the Alberta map because we didn't know where exactly we were going. So I started reading names off the map, looking for any ideas to name our new pup. There is a town in Alberta called *"Bawlf"* (Isn't that a nice sounding town?!?!NOT) So we were just joking around thinking it would be funny to name a dog BAWLF. So that became his middle name. lol :lol: :roll:


So Alberta has Bawlf and Banff? :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

quaidambrose said:


> my chi's registered name is princess coco chanel. we call her coco along with other names like honey and mama cita (by me) and my husband calls her mango. at the vet she is coco our last name.


Lily calls ME mamacita. See, we have conversations where I do my own normal voice and I answer in Lily's voice (about what a 3 year old child sounds like). She calls me either mumma or mamacita. 

Maybe I should have put this in the thread where we're posting odd/quirky facts about ourselves. :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> quaidambrose said:
> 
> 
> > my chi's registered name is princess coco chanel. we call her coco along with other names like honey and mama cita (by me) and my husband calls her mango. at the vet she is coco our last name.
> ...


lmao! in this house i have voices for all my mom's dog's and they "talk" to her and she'll answer back! it's sooo funny and i cna do it for hours! :lol:


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

Baby is Teresa's Baby La Boom Boom


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I love all the names...very cute and very creative

Ginger's full name is Ginger Rogers (after the famous moviestar actress)

Tequila's full name is Tequila Rose (yeah i know...i sound like a lush but I thought the name was pretty :wink: ...for those who dont know Tequila Rose is the name of a drink :shock: :wink: ) 

I never changed Kylie's name but when I got her I kept calling her "Kylie Baby" cause she was the baby of the family at the time. I still will call her that from time to time


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> Rachael Polachek said:
> 
> 
> > quaidambrose said:
> ...


My mom used to do the voice for my cocker spaniel when I was a kid. It was unbelievably funny and so entertaining! Laughed my butt off on a regular basis. :lol: So now I do "Lily talk" and it's just as much fun. I never do it in front of other people though. It's just for me and Lily. :lol:


----------



## Armando... (Apr 18, 2005)

Sally Lolita Perla (Perla is my lastname) aka
Lola, Lolita, Sally Dolores de las Mercedes, Muchachita, Mamasita, Nina, mi vida, corazon de melon, petit bebe, bebe d'amour, Lola Cacerola, and Lolita Homolka, which is a horrible name cus it's Homolka is the lastname of a convicted murderer here in Quebec, who was all over the news. I sometimes call her that, when she is mean and she tries to bite.

Chiquitita Cher Angelina aka
Chic, Lickitita, Chiqui-puerquita, Chiqui-loquita, Chiqui-bonita, mon bebe, mi amorcito, mi amor, cosita and belle fille

I know....they must be so confused with all those names...but they seem to know them all...


----------

